# JSF immer neu deployen



## yola (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Habe diverse demo-jsf-applikationen in eclipse und auf einen tomcat 6 eingebunden. Wenn ich jetzt kleine Änderungen in der jsf vornehme (z.B. textfeld hinzufügen), dann muss ich den WebServer immer wieder neu starten, um die Veränderungen zu sehen. Geht das nur mir so? An welcher Schraube kann man drehen?

Gruss Yola


----------



## jensa (6. Mai 2008)

nunja also solange du an einer Seite arbeitest oder an einer Bean werden die Neuerungen automatisch geladen braucht jedoch immer so 3-5sek (bei mir so)
lediglich eine Veränderung an der faces-config.xml & web.xml müsstest du den Webserver neustarten.

Ich empfehle dir nutze das WTP Plugin bei Eclipse erstelle ein Dynamisches Webprojekt und binde den Tomcat dort als Server ein, dann kannst du den Tomcat aus Eclipse heraus steuern & siehst auch  alle Veränderungen wie sie aktualisiert werden.

Hier ist das ganze anhand eines Beispiels erklärt: http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/community/tutorials/BuildJ2EEWebApp/BuildJ2EEWebApp.html

Gruß jensa


----------



## Gast (6. Mai 2008)

Das immer wieder neu deployen ist genau so gewollt. Wenn du eine Änderung machst willst du diese doch auch gleich sehen oder? Wenn nicht dann warte doch einfach mit dem Speichern bis die die Änderung sehen willst


----------



## Yola (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe mich vermutlich unklar ausgedrückt. Klar soll er immer wieder deployen. Bei mir werden die Änderungen aber erst beim Neustart des Servers (Tomcat 6) sichtbar. (habe Tomcat in eclipse eingebunden).
Bei Änderungen in den config-Dateien muss natürlich der Webserver neugestartet werden. 

Ich meine aber eine ganz simple jsf, in der ich z.B. ein textfeld hinzufügen möchte. .... und dafür muss ich immer den tomcat  neustarten.

Gruss Yola


----------



## Gast (7. Mai 2008)

Hast du vielleicht auch schon mal probiert die Seite ohne Neustart des Servers mit F5 zu aktualisieren?


----------



## Atze (8. Mai 2008)

vielleicht ist auch dein browser, der die alte seite cached


----------



## eSK (8. Mai 2008)

Ich nutze myEclipse und jBoss (JSF+Facelets+EJB), Änderungen an den xhtml-Dateien/Facelets sind sofort nach dem Speichern sichtbar, 
Änderungen an JSF-ManagedBeans, EJBs, web.xml, persistence.xml und faces-config.xml erfordern ein "händisches" (einmal aufn Knopp drücken und paar Sekunden warten, bis er neu deployed hat) deployen.


----------

